# hacking lanschool lite to full



## pie is yummy (Mar 28, 2011)

I was able to obtain a lanschool teacher lite version. it has all the normal full version options, but they are grayed out. is there any way to crack the lite version to upgrade it to the normal version?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Pie Is Yummy,

After reviewing your post history it is quite obvious you have not read our forum *RULES*. We will not assist in any illegal activities!!



> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
> 
> software pirating
> ...


This thread is now closed.


----------

